# Diamondhead - 2012



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

We arrived at DH yesterday just past 4:00 p.m. After a few IPAs I decided to be the first person to achieve locomotion, albeit a Sterling Engine...


 
Then today I was the first to run a steam locomotive.  I thought the track would be here before noon, but it it now scheduled to be here around 5:00,so I had to settle for rollers...

 



Then today I was the first to run a steam locomotive. I thought the track would be here before noon, but it it now scheduled to be here around 5:00,so I had to settle for rollers...


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom,

Time for you to get a vacuum and start cleaning before the layout gets set-up. Or better yet replace the burned out light bulbs.

See you late tomorrow afternoon. How's the weather?

Bruce


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce,

It was nippy this morning, 23 degrees F. Right now it's 60.

Wait 'till you see the new Roush's Supermarket,


Tom


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

About the exact same thing here except for the supermarket.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Much colder up here at Cabin Fever (at least it is outside)! See you there in a couple of days. 

I hope Roush's has an even bigger selection of Zapp's potato chips!


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom 1, 
Will there be any IPAs left when I arrive on Wednesday? Can't wait to see Roush's and eat Zapps. Dawn, Jeff and Peter arrived Friday evening and I look forward to joining them and you. 
Best, 
Tom 3


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom 3,

Don't be too late on Wednesday. We only brought three cases, although Roushes does have a new walk in beer cooler, with a good selection of IPAs.


Tom 1


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Just got back and am in the process of culling through the video. Will be a couple of days before I get any real editing completed, so here is a fun trailer the whet your appetite. Enjoy! 



Scott


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome Scott! 
Can't wait to view the full length version on a computer screen near me. 
Tom


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, George & Steven better watch out for the new kid on the block.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott,

Looks like I'd better buy a big popcorn and soda!!!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually it was better to see in person. I sure had a great time and met a lot of new folks. Took some picks of the other K-4 that was there along with mine. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Previews are great..... 

Full production release should be best grossing for the weekend...


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

* WOW, I can hardly wait for this movie. This looks like a "Academy Award" kind of movie. Much, much better then the garbage that usually wins.*


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

My video is now up: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/11/aft/123482/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Finally got my editing completed, so here is some more footage for DH 20112. Enjoy! 



Scott


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

It's grand! 
Thanks again. 
Harvey C.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice job Scott


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Fun to see all the excitement! 

That little ADA was the champion puller from what I could see! Pound for pound it out pulled the challenger with that line of coaches! and well painted too boot!


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

In fairness - all the coaches had ball bearings and the freight cars did not - some had plastic wheels I believe.

I'll bet the 0-4-0 weighed in at more per axle than the artic did.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Scott, 
Thanks for the great video. 
Did anyone else find that it wouldn't open in 'full screen' when viewing it at YouTube? 
I have never found that before. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, Scott. Thank you. 

Steve Shyvers


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 28 Jan 2012 09:07 AM 
Hi Scott, 
Thanks for the great video. 
Did anyone else find that it wouldn't open in 'full screen' when viewing it at YouTube? 
I have never found that before. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 

No problem here got full screen from youtube. reat video.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott,

I need to compliment you on the great job. Since I missed a lot of the running by being in the flea market I REALLY appreciated you and Andrew's efforts.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a report on the C-25 engineering sample that was supposed to be there?


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Carl,

I believe I saw Mark Johnson (Silver State Trains) running it in one of the videos. It looks great and ran well but since it's not a geared loco I paid little else in the way of attention to it.

It probably the one Colorado NG locos that I would fancy in my roster. Maybe I would opt for the K-28 coal fired though at this point.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 28 Jan 2012 09:45 AM 
Posted By David Leech on 28 Jan 2012 09:07 AM 
Hi Scott, 
Thanks for the great video. 
Did anyone else find that it wouldn't open in 'full screen' when viewing it at YouTube? 
I have never found that before. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 

No problem here got full screen from youtube. reat video. 
Okay, it appears that YouTube have done something to just recent movies, that the Safari browser doesn't like.
Firefox is fine.
I'm sure that there will be a 'fix' in a day or two. 
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Carl, Dave Hottman brought the C-25. He had discovered a number of problems/issues that he had already addressed by the time he brought it to DH. Both he and Mark Johnson gave it some good running time all week. It made plenty of steam and pulled a long rake of JS coaches -- most with BB. I think the total was about 11 cars and handled them just fine. Dave had installed his chuff enhancer and I heard the engine clearly from the hotel front desk -- but it wasn't obnoxious sounding like the EBT mentioned elsewhere. Good, clear, beats w/ reasonable tone. Of course I doubt that will be in the production models. Dave did remove the sand dome and cut it down to a more prototype height than as shown on the Accft website. Looks much better. Dave says that the corrections have been reviewed with Cliff and should be incorporated in the finished models. The main rod will be changed to the round ends used during the late 40's, but other than that and the lower sand dome, I don't think you'll see much change in appearance. 

I wanted to check this model out as a possible purchase to go with my K-27 and K-36. As it was, I wasn't overly excited by the model; but for those who don't have or want larger K's, this might appeal as a slightly bigger and somewhat more interesting model than the other C class locos. Hope I've answered your questions. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Some videos from DH 2012...

The debut of the Aster Challenger...



Dave Hottman's Ada...



An Accucraft Climax...



My old Geoffbuilt Shay, with a Weltyk whistle...



My old Merlin Mayflower...



My new Frank-S...



More to come.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wasn't the only person to get something new. Here are Jim Fisher's new Russ Jones coaches...



And how about Chris Scott's Accucraft Garratt...



Then there's John Garratt, who took the phrase _*small scale live steam*_ literally...



And what about the Midnight Shift...



And not all the live steam was trains...



And for that matter, not all was live steam... 




And we should end with something a little patriotic...


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been terribly slow with my DH still pics this year, but here they are...


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting Tom. Looking forward to next year.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have consolidated all my pics and vids of DH 2012 Here.

Be sure to catch the article in the May/June _*Steam in the Garden*_ by yours truly.


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

And not one word about the new layout I guess it fit in so well every one forgot about it.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Richie,

In my article in Steam in the Garden I give you the well deserved credit for the new track--and it's on the first page of the article.


----------

